# Soil Compaction



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

By Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/equipment/reduce-soil-compaction


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Always figured it was:

The Penn State Extension report states that deep subsoil compaction is permanent and should be avoided at all costs - specifically, by keeping axle loads below 10 tons and preferably below 6 tons.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I think some of these massive silage trailers may be pushing it.


----------

